# Coupure eventuelle



## sev74 (7 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes, il est possible que l'électricité soit coupée, pouvons nous  accueillir dans ce cas là ! 
Sans chauffage,sans lumière..... 
Ça m'inquiète un peu cette histoire , qu'allez vous faire ?


----------



## B29 (7 Décembre 2022)

Alors là, je ne m'inquiète pas du tout. J'ai acheté des lampes de camping sur piles. Dans mon cellier, j'ai une gaziniere à gaz qui fonctionne toujours. Et pour le chauffage, les parents prévoient des vêtements chauds.  Et hop, la journée pourra commencer....


----------



## bidulle (7 Décembre 2022)

les coupures seront de 2 h maximim, et 2 h la températurers de la maison ne va pas baisser tant que ça si les portes et fenètres sont fermées


----------



## Pioupiou (7 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, 

Pour moi aussi aucune inquiétude, je vais fonctionner comme d'habitude. Les coupures sont de 2h00 max si il y en a.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (7 Décembre 2022)

Ça ne m affole absolument pas , les coupure si il y a , seront de max 2 h et pas tous les jours et pas plus de 1 fois dans la journée ,   faudra juste rajouter un pull ou un gilet la température a l intérieur va pas descendre à 10 degrés
Je m adapterais a la situation , si coupure le matin  vue qu il fait jour on sera pas dans le noir 😀

J accueillerais les loulous comme d habitude


----------



## Griselda (7 Décembre 2022)

Je mettrais la pression sur nos elus, le RPE, la PMI, le CD etc pour faire entendre qu'il est tout à fait malveillant d'imposer ça a des bébés de 0 à 3 ans.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (7 Décembre 2022)

Griselda tu pense que le CD ou la pmi ou le RPE vont faire quelque chose ? 

Pour ma part j y crois absolument pas , ils on déjà rien fait pour le covid donc feront rien pour des coupures électricité


----------



## Griselda (7 Décembre 2022)

La seule chose dont je suis certaine c'est que ce n'est pas en ralant chacun dans sa barbe dans son coin qu'on fait avancer les choses et réaliser les problèmes donc...


----------



## Sandrine2572 (7 Décembre 2022)

Griselda oui c est clair que être en 2022 et avoir peu être des coupures d électricité c est hallucinant 

De toute façon pas le choix donc on fera avec , que sa soit le CD ou la PMI ou le RPE ils ne pourront rien y faire


----------



## Lyna (14 Décembre 2022)

La température de la maison est une chose. 
Et si la coupure a lieu à l heure du repas, comment faites vous pour réchauffer les repas des petits? 
Ici tout est électrique et je me vois pas faire patienter les petits pendant deux heures et une purée froide se n est pas terrible. Donc on peut se poser la question de comment gérer l accueil des enfants en cas de coupure.


----------



## liline17 (14 Décembre 2022)

un repas froid, ou réchauffer sur un petit réchaud gaz, ou gardé au chaud dans un thermos, donner le gouter le midi et le repas au gouter....
j'ai bien conscience que ça ne facilite pas les choses, mais nous sommes sensés survivre à cette épreuve, les Ukrainiens se marreraient en voyant comment les gens s'affolent pour 2h de coupures


----------



## Mimipoupina (14 Décembre 2022)

On sera prévenu la veille donc si c'est pendant midi je dirais au parents de prévoir un repas froid ou bien je ferais réchauffer très très chaud juste avant l'heure de la coupure pour que se soit tiède 2h plus tard en le laissant dans en sac isotherme, pour le chauffage pour 2h je pense que rajouter un pull suffit par contre si coupure entre 17h et 19h pour la lumière ça va être compliqué car les bougies c'est un peu dangereux... mais on trouvera bien une solution c'est pas la mer à boire 2h ...


----------



## violetta (15 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour.
Mais oui, no stress, on devrait s'en sortir!


----------



## liline17 (15 Décembre 2022)

les lampes à led sont très bien pour éclairer, et puis j'ai des jeux à faire dans la pénombre, table lumineuse (à pile) et lampe à projection d'histoires


----------



## angèle1982 (15 Décembre 2022)

2h c'est rien ! on a eu 3 jours de coupure ici un Noel et j'avais les enfants ... poèle à bois comme en ce moment (pas encore allumé la chaudière elle fonctionne la nuit si la température baisse en dessous de 20) et je n'ai pas de plaque vitro machin toujours une gazinière 3 gaz et 1 électrique ... donc pas de soucis !


----------

